# My husband does not want to have phone sex.



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got off of the phone with my husband who is out of town helping with the evacuation in New Orleans. I asked him if in the future would he like to explore having phone sex. He told me no and said, "that's so high school." I told him that I have never done this before and would like to try it. He said "phone sex would not be something he is interested in".

I am going to be honest here. Sex with my husband is monotonous. I would like to try new things, but my husband shoots them down. I am also trying to keep his interest while he is out of town, by having phone sex. I also think it's a great idea to talk about all the things we would like to do with (or to) each other. That way, when we actually "get together", we could try out what we talked about over the phone.

What do you think? I am trying to reconnect with my husband in every way, but it sometimes seem like a lost cause.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

loveandmarriage said:


> I asked him if in the future would he like to explore having phone sex. He told me no and said, "that's so high school." I told him that I have never done this before and would like to try it. He said "phone sex would not be something he is interested in"


Ya, he's lying. In the past I asked my H if he liked phone sex, girl on girl, etc and the answer was always no. I thought it was odd since what guy doesnt?? So two years later and I find girl on girl porn on the computer....ya, he likes it. He was just embarrassed to tell me, for whatever reason. I think your H is embarrassed to admit he'd like it. Its probably something he wants to do, but might feel a little silly (since he equated it with highschoolers). Sounds like he's got in his head that he's too old for that sort of thing. But, he wants to. what guy doesnt.

I forget who's post it was but they had some really good advice on these matters. If you are going to ask your H these kinds of questions ask him when he's turned on already. And start talking dirty to him in person after he's already turned on. Then gradually he'll start to be more comfortable with it. Dont ask him cold turkey. I actually tried this with my H and it has REALLY worked.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't be quick to classify all men as one. Some DON'T like it, period.

FUrther as he should respect your boundries when it comes to sex you should respect his.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well drac is right, not everyone likes it...

But instead of saying, "hey you want to have phone sex?"

Say, "hey honey can you guess what I have on?" " or "do you know what I am doing right now?" or " I been thinking about you all day and I am all alone, what is a lonely girl to do?" etc.

Lead him into the conversation, if he starts to get into it, it can be fun. My wife and I used to do it all the time, now we have fun texting each other, every so often she sends me a sexy pic.

Sometimes the game is funner then the act.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes agree with *GAsoccerman*, and the thing is, your mention of phone sex is already percolating away in his brain. Just because he told you NO, does not mean he does not find it erotic, it may simply mean he does not want to admit to it.

You need to talk flirty with him, and don't be put off if he gives you a negative response the first time. You need to try it at least 3 times, and step up the heat slowly.

ljtseng- is right about doing it when he is already turned on, but if he is already overseas, that that could be difficult.

As for your mention of him being boring in the bedroom, why don't you start taking the lead? Some men are to scared to branch out. Women realised long ago that sex isn't just something that women provide that men need - it is something women need too, and they should grab what they want!


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know... perhaps he's pretty worn out from helping frustrated people evacuate with a hurricane on their tails, and sex is the last thing he's thinking about. Some men just don't have any flair when it comes to sex. Maybe try a time when he's away and it's not as stressful of a time for him...?


----------

